# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How much test 400 to take per week for best results?

## READYorNOT

Currently im taking 1mil every monday. 

Should i up this? to maybe 1mil monday 1 mil friday? so every 3 days have 1 mil? or....thanks

----------


## bigsiv

I find injecting every over day to be beneficial to get the use out of the test prop that works out 7 injections over 2 weeks hence 3.5 injections a week good dosage Is 0.35ml which would give you 490mg of test a week hope that helps

----------


## READYorNOT

Thanks for help but id rather keep injections to a minimum. i currently take 1mil a week. 1 injection a week.

I will start taking 1mil monday - 1mil friday. So 2 injections weekly. If anyone agrees or disagrees let me know, thanks

----------


## AD

If this is your first cycle, 400mg a wk is enough. I would stick to 1ml a wk.

----------


## [email protected]

^^^^^Agree with this. 400 is enough for some really good results.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Thanks for help but id rather keep injections to a minimum. i currently take 1mil a week. 1 injection a week.
> 
> I will start taking 1mil monday - 1mil friday. So 2 injections weekly. If anyone agrees or disagrees let me know, thanks


you should be injecting 2 x a week. but only .5ml. 800mg is way to much. This is all stuff you should have learned about before you started injecting yourself

----------


## READYorNOT

yes i did learn it hence why ive stuck to 1mil a week. but i was asking if i will see good results of this 1mil... or should i bump it to 800mg. but i hae got my answer now so thanks guys i will keep it at 1mil at least for another 6 weeks..then see what im feeling like

----------


## Lunk1

> Thanks for help but id rather keep injections to a minimum. i currently take 1mil a week. 1 injection a week.
> 
> I will start taking *1mil monday - 1mil friday*. So 2 injections weekly. If anyone agrees or disagrees let me know, thanks


I disagree! This should be .5mil Mon. (morn)-.5mil Thurs (night) in order to keep blood levels stable.

----------


## fit2bOld

As Gixx said above and Lunk as well .5 ml 2x per week monday/thursday is best.

----------


## READYorNOT

Ok well i have missed the morning injection now lol.

so should i do it tooday (monday) Night. And thursday morning? 0.5ml?

----------


## stpete

That would be fine.

----------


## Lunk1

> Ok well i have missed the morning injection now lol.
> 
> so should i do it tooday (monday) Night. And thursday morning? 0.5ml?


As Pete said...yes. The goal is to maintain stable blood levels so now just stick to that. There will be no need to adjust your dosage later as you mentioned earlier. If you want MORE results...work harder.

----------


## READYorNOT

Yes im sticking to 0.5 . Had it tonight. And will take again thursday morning.

Should i rotate ? for example next week take it monday morning and thursday night. and keep changing it?

----------


## Lunk1

> Yes im sticking to 0.5 . Had it tonight. And will take again thursday morning.
> 
> Should i rotate ? for example next week take it monday morning and thursday night. and keep changing it?


No...stick with your Mon night and Thurs all the way through

----------


## READYorNOT

Ok sweet. Cheers for the help mate. you think ill see good results of just 1mil a week then? and i will be training hard and eating good!

----------

